# Ted 2 is coming to Blu-ray and DVD December 15th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THE WORLD’S MOST BELOVED TRASH-TALKING TEDDY BEAR IS BACK
IN AN ALL-NEW UNRATED EDITION

*TED 2*

AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD DECEMBER 1, 2015 
BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, DVD AND ON DEMAND DECEMBER 15, 2015
FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT

“Hysterically over-the-top funny!” – Odette Burton, WSVN-TV (FOX)

“Funniest movie of the year!” – Mark S. Allen, “Mark at The Movies,” CBS/CW TV

Universal City, California, 2015 – Just when you thought it couldn’t get any more outrageous, Ted and his BFF are back in the hilarious, boundary-busting buddy comedy, Ted 2, coming to Digital HD on December 1, 2015, and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand on December 15, 2015, from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. The follow up to Ted, the highest-grossing original R-rated comedy of all time, Ted 2 features more of the hysterically raunchy banter that has made writer-director-actor Seth MacFarlane an entertainment powerhouse—as well as a touching story of brotherly love. Both the Blu-ray™ and DVD include an UNRATED edition that features never-before-seen footage that was too rude for the cinema, but makes this year’s most outrageous comedy the perfect gift for fans of this very adult spin on a classic childhood toy.

“Funnier, wilder and even more naughty than the first movie!” according to Bill Zwecker, WFLD-TV (Fox), Ted 2 finds John (Mark Wahlberg) dejected after a speedy marriage and divorce, while Ted’s romance with co-worker Tami-Lynn (Jessica Barth) is full-speed ahead after a dream wedding. But when the pair tries to adopt a child, they are stunned by the government’s contention that Ted is not a person. With the help of John and newly minted lawyer (and longtime weed aficionado) Samantha L. Jackson (Amanda Seyfried), the couple goes to all ends to fight the system for Ted’s legal personhood.

Mark Wahlberg (The Other Guys, Lone Survivor) and Seth MacFarlane (“Family Guy,” A Million Ways to Die in the West) reprise their star roles as John and his life-long best friend Ted, with an all-star cast that includes Amanda Seyfried (Les Misérables), Jessica Barth (Ted, “Family Guy”), Giovanni Ribisi (Selma, Avatar) and Morgan Freeman (The Shawshank Redemption, Wanted), as well as inspired cameos from NFL star Tom Brady, Liam Neeson, Jimmy Kimmel, Jay Leno, , Patrick Warburton, John Slattery and more in this sequel that critics call "Funnier, wilder and even more naughty than the first movie!” (Fox TV) 

BONUS FEATURES EXCLUSIVE TO BLU-RAY™: 
•	Deleted Scenes 
•	Gag Reel 
•	Cameo Buddies 
•	A Giant Opening Dance Number 

BLU-RAY™ AND DVD BONUS FEATURES:
•	Thunder Buddies 4 Lyfe 
•	Roadtripping 
•	Creating Comic-Con 
•	Feature Commentary with Seth MacFarlane, Jessica Barth and writers Alec Sulkin & Wellesley Wild 

The film will be available on Blu-ray™ with DIGITAL HD and UltraViolet™ and DVD
•	Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.
•	DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.
•	DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download.



Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/tedisreal 
Twitter: http://twitter.com/whattedsaid 
Instagram: Instagram.com/WhatTedSaw 
Hashtag: #Ted2

FILMMAKERS:
Cast: Mark Wahlberg, Seth MacFarlane, Amanda Seyfried, Morgan Freeman, Giovanni Ribisi, Jessica Barth, Patrick Warburton, John Slattery
Directed By: Seth McFarlane
Written By: Seth McFarlane, Alec Sulkin, Wellesley Wild
Produced By: Jason Clark, John Jacobs, Seth McFarlane, Scott Stuber
Executive Produced By: Alec Sulkin, Wellesley Wild
Director of Photography: Michael Barrett 
Production Designer: Steven J. Lineweaver
Edited By: Jeff Freeman
Costume Design By: Cindy Evans
Music By: Walter Murphy

TECHNICAL INFORMATION BLU-RAY™:
Street Date: December 15, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 61142614
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: 2.35:1
Rating: R for crude and sexual content, pervasive language, and some drug use/NA
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles
Sound: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1/ DVS DD 2.0; Spanish and French DTS Digital Surround 5.1
Run Time: 1 hour 57 minutes/2 hours 6 minutes

TECHNICAL INFORMATION DVD
Street Date: December 15, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 61142612
Layers: Dual
Aspect Ratio: 2.35:1
Rating: R for crude and sexual content, pervasive language, and some drug use/NA
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles
Sound: English, Spanish and French Dolby Digital 5.1; English DVS DD 2.0
Run Time: 1 hour 57 minute/2 hours 6 minutes
​


----------

